# Paging HerbertK...



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Do you know the story on a mid-90s Ultimate with Lemond drop outs?

http://cgi.ebay.com/51cm-Litespeed-...2QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Certainly looks like a '96 Ultimate frame with the bent ST, straight seat stays and those decals. But the drop out is stamped Lemond?? Was Litespeed making Ti bikes for Lemond and had some drop outs left over? Was Lemond making Ti bikes in '96 and LS used their drop outs? Did LS make Lemonds using the Ultimate tube set? Inquiring minds want to know.

Thanks, TF


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> Do you know the story on a mid-90s Ultimate with Lemond drop outs?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/51cm-Litespeed-...2QQihZ014QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...



We built bikes for LeMond in the early 90s and I am quite certain that is one of those frames. We did not make Litespeeds with LeMond dropouts, so it isn't an Ultimate. Someone must have added the decals to it later.
The pictures of that bike on ebay are terrible and really don't show much. The serial number of the frame and a more detailed shot of the bb and seat collar area really would help.

Herbert
Litespeed
www.litespeed.com

Herbert


----------

